# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Դժգոհ մարդ

## Anais

Կարծում եմ, որ ոչ ոքի համար գաղտնիք չէ, որ  հայերը հավես ունեն դժգոհելու ու բողոքելու հետ :Angry2: , բայց նաև չեմ տեսնում, որ մեկ-մեկ էլ համախմբվեն ու փորձեն ինչ-որ բան ձեռնարկել, որ դժգոհության օբյեկտը կամ փոփոխեն, կամ ինչու չէ նաև վերացնեն: :Sad: 
Եվ, այսպիսով, կուզենայի սկսել նրանից,թե ինչ են հասկանում աղջիկները/տղաները բողոքել ասելով,առհասարակ,ինչից են հատկապես բողոքում ու կհիշեք, թե ինչ քայլեր եք ձեռնարկել ընդդեմ ձեր դժգոհության: :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կարծում եմ, որ ոչ ոքի համար գաղտնիք չէ, որ  հայերը հավես ունեն դժգոհելու ու բողոքելու հետ, բայց նաև չեմ տեսնում, որ մեկ-մեկ էլ համախմբվեն ու փորձեն ինչ-որ բան ձեռնարկել, որ դժգոհության օբյեկտը կամ փոփոխեն, կամ ինչու չէ նաև վերացնեն:
> Եվ, այսպիսով, կուզենայի սկսել նրանից,թե ինչ են հասկանում աղջիկները/տղաները բողոքել ասելով,առհասարակ,ինչից են հատկապես բողոքում ու կհիշեք, թե ինչ քայլեր եք ձեռնարկել ընդդեմ ձեր դժգոհության:


Կարծում եմ՝ դժգոհ ու բողոքական մարդը նախ և առաջ պիտի փորձի իր վերաբերմունքը փոխել, հետո նոր անցնել դժգոհության օբյեկտների փոփոխմանը կամ վերացմանը, քանի որ շատ դեպքերում վերաբերմունքի հետ նաև դժգոհության օբյեկտներն են լրիվ այլ տեսք ստանում։  :Smile:  Ասածս, իհարկե, չի նշանակում, թե իրականում չկան օբյեկտիվորեն դժգոհելու ու բողոքելու արժանի երևույթներ, բայց նույնիսկ էդ երևույթների դեմ պայքարի դեպքում բողոքական ու դժգոհ բնավորությունը դժվար թե նպաստի գործին։

----------

Jarre (23.11.2009), Գևոր (24.11.2009), Դատարկություն (30.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (23.11.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Կարծում եմ, որ ոչ ոքի համար գաղտնիք չէ, որ  հայերը հավես ունեն դժգոհելու ու բողոքելու հետ, բայց նաև չեմ տեսնում, որ մեկ-մեկ էլ համախմբվեն ու փորձեն ինչ-որ բան ձեռնարկել, որ դժգոհության օբյեկտը կամ փոփոխեն, կամ ինչու չէ նաև վերացնեն:
> Եվ, այսպիսով, կուզենայի սկսել նրանից,թե ինչ են հասկանում աղջիկները/տղաները բողոքել ասելով,առհասարակ,ինչից են հատկապես բողոքում ու կհիշեք, թե ինչ քայլեր եք ձեռնարկել ընդդեմ ձեր դժգոհության:


Համաձայն չեմ, որ հայերը հավես ունեն դժգոհելու հետ, «հավես» ասելով նկատի ունեմ առանձնակի հավես, առանձնակի սեր դժգոհություն արտահայտելու, դրանք, ինչը որ արվում է, զուտ իմիտացիա է: Այսինքն կոնկրետ քայլեր հիմնականում չեն արվում: Իսկ երբ արվում են, օրինակ՝ կառավարության շենքի դիմաց, դատախազության շենքի դիմաց և այլ պետական կառույցների դիմաց կատարվող բողոքի ցույցերը, դժգոհության ալիքը բախվում է ոստիկանության ապօրինի գործողություններին և հիմնականում ջարդվում: 
Համախմբվելու պահով, ասեմ, որ 2008 թվական նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ եղավ այդ համախմբումը, արդյունքում, էլի նույնը՝ բախում ոստիկանական ուժերի ապօրինի գորոծղություններին, ծեծ, ջարդ, հրապարակային գնդակահարություն:
Իսկ թե ինչ քայլեր ենք ձեռնարկել *ընդդեմ* մեր դժգոհության, անձամբ ես՝ ոչ մի քայլ: Ինչու՞ պիտի մարդ իր դժգոհության դեմ քայլեր ձեռնարկի։ Ձեռնարկողները ձեռնարկում են այլդ քայլերն ընդդեմ մեր դժգոհության, արդեն ասացի, թե ինչպես՝ ծեծից, ջարդից, ազատազրկումից մինչև գնդակահարություն:

----------

Ambrosine (23.11.2009), Farfalla (23.11.2009), Grieg (24.11.2009), Ungrateful (23.11.2009), Մանուլ (24.11.2009)

----------


## Գևոր

> Կարծում եմ՝ դժգոհ ու բողոքական մարդը նախ և առաջ պիտի փորձի իր վերաբերմունքը փոխել, հետո նոր անցնել դժգոհության օբյեկտների փոփոխմանը կամ վերացմանը, քանի որ շատ դեպքերում վերաբերմունքի հետ նաև դժգոհության օբյեկտներն են լրիվ այլ տեսք ստանում։  Ասածս, իհարկե, չի նշանակում, թե իրականում չկան օբյեկտիվորեն դժգոհելու ու բողոքելու արժանի երևույթներ, բայց նույնիսկ էդ երևույթների դեմ պայքարի դեպքում բողոքական ու դժգոհ բնավորությունը դժվար թե նպաստի գործին։


Դժգոհ մարդը ավելի շատ իրեն է վնասում: Բացի այդ դժվարացնում է փոփոխությունները:  եթե ինչ որ բան ուզում եք փոխել նախ պետք է փոխվեք ինքներդ, ազատվել դժգոհությունից:
Եվ այդ ժամանակ մի գուցե շատ բան փոխվի, նույնիսկ դժգոհության օբյեկտը կամ երևույթը փոխելու հարցում:

 Ինչ որ երևույթ պիտակավորելով ու դժգոհելով մենք առաջին հերթին մեզ ենք վնասում ու սահմանափակում ավելի խորը տեսնելու կամ  հասկանալու համար

----------


## Kuk

> Դժգոհ մարդը ավելի շատ իրեն է վնասում: Բացի այդ դժվարացնում է փոփոխությունները:  *եթե ինչ որ բան ուզում եք փոխել նախ պետք է փոխվեք ինքներդ, ազատվել դժգոհությունից*:
> Եվ այդ ժամանակ մի գուցե շատ բան փոխվի, նույնիսկ դժգոհության օբյեկտը կամ երևույթը փոխելու հարցում:
> 
>  Ինչ որ երևույթ պիտակավորելով ու դժգոհելով մենք առաջին հերթին մեզ ենք վնասում ու սահմանափակում ավելի խորը տեսնելու կամ  հասկանալու համար


Ոչ մի բան չհասկացա, անկեղծ եմ ասում: Բարի և գիտակից մարդիկ, խնդրում եմ, օգնեք ինձ:
Հիմա ես, օրինակ՝ ուզում եմ, որ Երևան քաղաքի անճաշակ, քաղաքին ոչ մի կերպ չհամապատասխանող, տգեղ կառույցները, գոնե, այլևս չավելանան, բայց ավելանում են, և ես դժգոհ եմ: Հիմա ի՞նչ անեմ, ես փոխվե՞մ, ո՞նց: Դառնամ անճաշակ, հեևաբար, այդ անճաշակ կառույցներն ինձ դուր կգան, և դժգոհությունս իսկույն կվերանա: Այսինքն՝ եթե մարդ մի բանից դժգոհ է, ուրեմն հենց ինքն է մեղավոր. նա շուտափույթ փոփոխման կարիք ունի: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկին դուր չի գալիս, օրինակ՝ Հյուսիսային Պողոտայի կանաչ հատակը, ապա տվյալ անձնավորությունը դժգոհելու փոխարեն պետք է փոխվի, դառնա դալտոնիկ, և հարցը լուծված է:

----------

Ungrateful (24.11.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Դժգոհ մարդը ավելի շատ իրեն է վնասում: Բացի այդ դժվարացնում է փոփոխությունները:  եթե ինչ որ բան ուզում եք փոխել նախ պետք է փոխվեք ինքներդ, ազատվել դժգոհությունից:
> Եվ այդ ժամանակ մի գուցե շատ բան փոխվի, նույնիսկ դժգոհության օբյեկտը կամ երևույթը փոխելու հարցում:
> 
> *Ինչ որ երևույթ պիտակավորելով ու դժգոհելով մենք առաջին հերթին մեզ ենք վնասում* ու սահմանափակում ավելի խորը տեսնելու կամ  հասկանալու համար


Այ էս մտքի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ մեզ ենք վնասում, երբ դժգոհում ենք, էս մասին ես էլ եմ գրել էս թեմայում, ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ չհամաձայնվել: Եթե դժգոհում ենք, վնասում ենք մեզ. ծեծում են, բանտարկում են, գնդակահարում են:

----------

Chilly (24.11.2009), Ungrateful (24.11.2009)

----------


## Գևոր

> Ոչ մի բան չհասկացա, անկեղծ եմ ասում: Բարի և գիտակից մարդիկ, խնդրում եմ, օգնեք ինձ:
> Հիմա ես, օրինակ՝ ուզում եմ, որ Երևան քաղաքի անճաշակ, քաղաքին ոչ մի կերպ չհամապատասխանող, տգեղ կառույցները, գոնե, այլևս չավելանան, բայց ավելանում են, և ես դժգոհ եմ: Հիմա ի՞նչ անեմ, ես փոխվե՞մ, ո՞նց: Դառնամ անճաշակ, հեևաբար, այդ անճաշակ կառույցներն ինձ դուր կգան, և դժգոհությունս իսկույն կվերանա: Այսինքն՝ եթե մարդ մի բանից դժգոհ է, ուրեմն հենց ինքն է մեղավոր. նա շուտափույթ փոփոխման կարիք ունի: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկին դուր չի գալիս, օրինակ՝ Հյուսիսային Պողոտայի կանաչ հատակը, ապա տվյալ անձնավորությունը դժգոհելու փոխարեն պետք է փոխվի, դառնա դալտոնիկ, և հարցը լուծված է:


) Չէ, Kuk, ես մի քիչ ուրիշ բան էի ուզում ասել: Բան այն է, որ մենք անըդհատ փորձում ենք գնահատական տալ, պիակավորել: Այ օրինակ մենք մտածում ենք, եթե տգեղ շենքերից չդժգոհենք, մենք կդառնանք "անճաշակ". Բայց չէ որ էդ "անճաշակը" նույնպես պիտակ է.... Պարտադիր չէ, որ մեզ "վատ" բաները դուր գան, ուղղակի "մաքրենք" էն բացասական մտքերը, ազատվենք նեգատիվ էմոցիաներից երևույթի հանդեպ: Մանավանդ երբ խոսքը գնում է այնպսի բաների մասին, որոնք մենք դժվար թե կարողանանք փոխել: Իսկ եթե նույնիսկ ուզում ենք փոխել (ես ավելի շատ խոսում եմ անձնական հատկանիշների մասին- մեր,թե ուչիշների), նորից պետք է նախ մեր վերաբերմունքը փոխենք: Քաղաքանության առումով իրոք, որ ինչքան դժգուհում ենք վնասում ենք առաջին հերթին մեզ: Բայց դժգոհելով ըդհանրապես ուղիղ իմաստով մենք մեր մեջ բացասական, նեգատիվ պրոցեսներ ենք առաջ բերում, որ վնասում է մեր առողջությանն ու ընդհանրապես հոգեբանությանը: 
Ինչ կենտրոնանալ բացասական բաների վրա?
Ինչի  ինքներս մեզ անըդհատ վնասենք? 

Ուղակի երևույթներին, օբյեկտերին նայենք նեյտրալ, պարտադիր չի հիանանք կամ մեզ  դուր գա. 

*Առաջին հերթին փոխենք մեր վերաբերմունքը*, նույնիսկ  զուտ էգոսիտական տեսանկյունից, որպեսզի չվնասենք ինքներս մեզ ու մեր տրամադրությանը:

----------


## Katka

> Կարծում եմ, որ ոչ ոքի համար գաղտնիք չէ, որ  հայերը հավես ունեն դժգոհելու ու բողոքելու հետ, բայց նաև չեմ տեսնում, որ մեկ-մեկ էլ համախմբվեն ու փորձեն ինչ-որ բան ձեռնարկել, որ դժգոհության օբյեկտը կամ փոփոխեն, կամ ինչու չէ նաև վերացնեն:
> Եվ, այսպիսով, կուզենայի սկսել նրանից,թե ինչ են հասկանում աղջիկները/տղաները բողոքել ասելով,առհասարակ,ինչից են հատկապես բողոքում ու կհիշեք, թե ինչ քայլեր եք ձեռնարկել ընդդեմ ձեր դժգոհության:


Բայց նույնը չեն է դժգոհելն ու բողոքելը: :Xeloq:  Օրինակ՝ ես քո գրառման մեջ դժգոհության նոտա եմ զգում, բայց դեռ բողոքելու նոտային ձեռք չես տվել:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Kuk

> ) Չէ, Kuk, ես մի քիչ ուրիշ բան էի ուզում ասել: Բան այն է, որ մենք անըդհատ փորձում ենք գնահատական տալ, պիակավորել: Այ օրինակ մենք մտածում ենք, եթե տգեղ շենքերից չդժգոհենք, մենք կդառնանք "անճաշակ". Բայց չէ որ էդ "անճաշակը" նույնպես պիտակ է.... Պարտադիր չէ, որ մեզ "վատ" բաները դուր գան, ուղղակի "մաքրենք" էն բացասական մտքերը, ազատվենք նեգատիվ էմոցիաներից երևույթի հանդեպ: Մանավանդ երբ խոսքը գնում է այնպսի բաների մասին, որոնք մենք դժվար թե կարողանանք փոխել: Իսկ եթե նույնիսկ ուզում ենք փոխել (ես ավելի շատ խոսում եմ անձնական հատկանիշների մասին- մեր,թե ուչիշների), նորից պետք է նախ մեր վերաբերմունքը փոխենք: Քաղաքանության առումով իրոք, որ ինչքան դժգուհում ենք վնասում ենք առաջին հերթին մեզ: Բայց դժգոհելով ըդհանրապես ուղիղ իմաստով մենք մեր մեջ բացասական, նեգատիվ պրոցեսներ ենք առաջ բերում, որ վնասում է մեր առողջությանն ու ընդհանրապես հոգեբանությանը: 
> Ինչ կենտրոնանալ բացասական բաների վրա?
> Ինչի  ինքներս մեզ անըդհատ վնասենք? 
> 
> Ուղակի երևույթներին, օբյեկտերին նայենք նեյտրալ, պարտադիր չի հիանանք կամ մեզ  դուր գա. 
> 
> *Առաջին հերթին փոխենք մեր վերաբերմունքը*, նույնիսկ  զուտ էգոսիտական տեսանկյունից, որպեսզի չվնասենք ինքներս մեզ ու մեր տրամադրությանը:


Ամեն գրառմանդ մեջ մի բան ես ասում փոխենք, բացի մի բանից, փոխել էն, ինչը վատն ա ու մեզ դուր չի գալիս՝ առաջացնելով մեր դժգոհությունը: Էս անիմաստ հանդուրժողականության իմաստը ես չեմ հասկանում: Երևույթների նկատմամբ անտարբեր լինելու քարոզի եմ նմանացնում, իմաստը ո՞րն ա: Եթե մի բան լավ չի, ուրեմն նորմալ ա, երբ դժգոհություն ա առաջացնում, իսկ երբ վատ ա և ուղղակի նայում ենք դրան ու դժգոհություն չի առաջացնում, դա արդեն անտարբերություն ա վատ երևույթների նկատմամբ, ինչը  չափազանց վտանգավոր է, քանի որ այդ անտարբերություները երբևէ չի կարող ոչ միայն վերացնել, այլ նաև կանխել բացասական երևույթների աճը:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ Թեման քաղաքական բանավեճի մի՛ վերածեք ու մի՛ քաղաքականացրեք։ Թեման շեղող ու կոնկրետ քաղաքական իրավիճակներ քննարկող գրառումները ջնջվել են։ Նաև չարժե մոռանալ, որ դժգոհությունն ու բողոքը միայն քաղաքական հողի վրա չեն լինում։*

----------

Cassiopeia (25.11.2009), Chuk (24.11.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Եթե մի բան լավ չի, ուրեմն նորմալ ա, երբ դժգոհություն ա առաջացնում, իսկ երբ վատ ա և ուղղակի նայում ենք դրան ու դժգոհություն չի առաջացնում, դա արդեն անտարբերություն ա վատ երևույթների նկատմամբ, ինչը  չափազանց վտանգավոր է, քանի որ այդ անտարբերություները երբևէ չի կարող ոչ միայն վերացնել, այլ նաև կանխել բացասական երևույթների աճը:


Կուկ, էսքան գրածիդ համաձայն եմ լրիվ։ Ուղղակի դու երևույթը մենակ մի կողմից ես դիտարկում։ Իմ ընկալմամբ, Գևորի ասածը քո ասածին չի հակասում, պարզապես դուք տարբեր բաների մասին եք խոսում։ Նախ սկսենք նրանից, որ դժգոհությունը շատ դեպքերում ոչ էնքան երևույթների բացասական լինելուց է առաջանում, որքան սեփական փնթփնթան ու մշտադժգոհ բնույթից։ Կան, չէ՞, էդպիսի մարդիկ, որ ինչ էլ լինի, դժգոհ են, ամեն ինչի մեջ մենակ վատն են տեսնում, միշտ մի բան կգտնեն, որ փնթփնթան, ուրիշներին մեղադրեն, դժգոհեն։ Ու դա բոլորովին հազվագյուտ երևույթ չի, շատ են էդպիսի մարդիկ, որոնք նախ և առաջ կյանքի, երևույթների նկատմամբ իրենց վերաբերմունքը փոխելու կարիք ունեն, որի շնորհիվ էլ դժգոհության օբյեկտները զգալիորեն կփոխվեն հաստատ, պարզ է, ոչ ոք չի ասում, թե բոլոր խնդիրները կվերանան դրանից, բայց որ ահագին կփոխվեն, դրանում չեմ կասկածում։ Իսկ եթե հաշվի առնենք նաև էն, որ էդ ընդհանրապես դժգոհելու, բողոքելու հատկանիշը բոլորիս էլ այս կամ այն չափով բնորոշ է, մեկին մի քիչ շատ, մյուսին՝ ավելի քիչ, ապա կարելի է համարել, որ բոլորս էլ ինչ–որ չափով մեր վերաբերմունքը փոխելու կարիք ունենք էդ առումով, ինչը, սակայն, բոլորովին չի ենթադրում հաշտվել մեր շրջապատում տեղի ունեցող բացասական երևույթների հետ ու ոչինչ չձեռնարկել դրանց դեմ։ Մեկը մյուսին չի խանգարում։ Բայց ավելորդ փնթփնթանությունն ու բողոքավորությունը բացասական երևույթների դեմ պայքարելիս, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, էնքան էլ պիտանի հատկանիշներ չեն։ Լավատեսությամբ պայքարելն ամեն դեպքում ավելի արդյունավետ է, իմ կարծիքով։

----------

Գևոր (24.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (24.11.2009), Տատ (27.11.2009)

----------


## Anais

Հետաքրքիր էր բոլորի մոտեցումներին ծանոթանալը, հատկապես որ բավականին տարբեր էին միմյանցից,ճիշտա, որ բլոկը, որի մեջ թեման տեղադրված է, չի ենթադրում բողոքելու քաղաքական ասպեկտը , բայց եթե կան մտքեր դրա վերաբերյալ նույնպես, ինձ թվում է. որ պակաս հետաքրքիր քննարկում չի ծավալվի նաև էտ ասպեկտի շուրջ:Այ ետ ժամանակ երևի թե տեղի կունենա Katkayi ցանկությունը:

----------


## Katka

> Հետաքրքիր էր բոլորի մոտեցումներին ծանոթանալը, հատկապես որ բավականին տարբեր էին միմյանցից,ճիշտա, որ բլոկը, որի մեջ թեման տեղադրված է, չի ենթադրում բողոքելու քաղաքական ասպեկտը , բայց եթե կան մտքեր դրա վերաբերյալ նույնպես, ինձ թվում է. որ պակաս հետաքրքիր քննարկում չի ծավալվի նաև էտ ասպեկտի շուրջ:Այ ետ ժամանակ երևի թե տեղի կունենա Katkayi ցանկությունը:


Հա,ես, օրինակ, մտածում եմ, որ մենք՝ հայերս, մի խնդիր ունենք այս հարցում.դժգոհ լինելով հանդերձ՝ չենք բողոքում, դա էլ բերում է բոլոր մնացած հետեւանքներին:Օրինակ, շեֆից դժգոհ հայերի քանի՞ տոկոսն է բողոքում:Ես չեմ բողոքում...

----------


## Jarre

> Հա,ես, օրինակ, մտածում եմ, որ մենք՝ հայերս, մի խնդիր ունենք այս հարցում.դժգոհ լինելով հանդերձ՝ չենք բողոքում, դա էլ բերում է բոլոր մնացած հետեւանքներին:Օրինակ, շեֆից դժգոհ հայերի քանի՞ տոկոսն է բողոքում:Ես չեմ բողոքում...


Շատ ճիշտ է նշված, որ չդժգոհելը դեռևս չի նշանակում գոհ լինել։

Դժգոհությունը երևում է մարդու ընդհանուր տրամադրվածությունից։ Ես կարող է ոչ մեկի չբողոքեմ ինչ որ հարցի կապակցությամբ, բայց դրա փոխարեն անընդհատ դժգոհություն արտահայտեմ այլ հարցերում։ Եղանակը անձրևոտ է դժգոհում եմ անձրևից, շոգ է դժգոհում եմ, որ բերքը չի ջրվում, ձմեռ է դժգոհում եմ ցրտից, ամռանը՝ շոգից, ընկերս նվեր է անում դժգոհում եմ նվերի էժան լինելուց, չի անում դժգոհում եմ իր անուշադրությունից, կինս մոտենում է գրասեղանիս, որի դիմաց աշխատում եմ և փաթաթվում է ինձ դժգոհում եմ, որ խանգարում է աշխատել, այդպես չի անում դժգոհում եմ, որ անուշադաիր է և այլն, և այլն

----------


## Տատ

> Նախ սկսենք նրանից, որ դժգոհությունը շատ դեպքերում ոչ էնքան երևույթների բացասական լինելուց է առաջանում, որքան սեփական փնթփնթան ու մշտադժգոհ բնույթից։ Կան, չէ՞, էդպիսի մարդիկ, որ ինչ էլ լինի, դժգոհ են, ամեն ինչի մեջ մենակ վատն են տեսնում, միշտ մի բան կգտնեն, որ փնթփնթան, ուրիշներին մեղադրեն, դժգոհեն։ Ու դա բոլորովին հազվագյուտ երևույթ չի, շատ են էդպիսի մարդիկ, որոնք նախ և առաջ կյանքի, երևույթների նկատմամբ իրենց վերաբերմունքը փոխելու կարիք ունեն, որի շնորհիվ էլ դժգոհության օբյեկտները զգալիորեն կփոխվեն հաստատ, պարզ է, ոչ ոք չի ասում, թե բոլոր խնդիրները կվերանան դրանից, բայց որ ահագին կփոխվեն, դրանում չեմ կասկածում։ Իսկ եթե հաշվի առնենք նաև էն, որ էդ ընդհանրապես դժգոհելու, բողոքելու հատկանիշը բոլորիս էլ այս կամ այն չափով բնորոշ է, մեկին մի քիչ շատ, մյուսին՝ ավելի քիչ, ապա կարելի է համարել, որ բոլորս էլ ինչ–որ չափով մեր վերաբերմունքը փոխելու կարիք ունենք էդ առումով, ինչը, սակայն, բոլորովին չի ենթադրում հաշտվել մեր շրջապատում տեղի ունեցող բացասական երևույթների հետ ու ոչինչ չձեռնարկել դրանց դեմ։ Մեկը մյուսին չի խանգարում։ Բայց ավելորդ փնթփնթանությունն ու բողոքավորությունը բացասական երևույթների դեմ պայքարելիս, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, էնքան էլ պիտանի հատկանիշներ չեն։ Լավատեսությամբ պայքարելն ամեն դեպքում ավելի արդյունավետ է, իմ կարծիքով։


Եկեք սա մի անգամ էլ կարդանք, թող չկորի գնա էջերի մեջ:
Ուլուանա, էլի եմ առաջ բերելու, հետո:
 :Ok:

----------

Գևոր (27.11.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Անաիսը դժգոհում է, որ մարդիկ անընդհատ դժգոհում են :LOL:  ճի՞շտ եմ հասկանում :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (29.11.2009), Yellow Raven (29.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (29.11.2009)

----------


## Anais

Օրինակ առաջարկում եմ մի այսպիսի օրնակ քննարկենք. ԵՊՀ-ի համակարգչային սրահում համակարգիչների պրոցեսորները այնքան անհարմար են դրված, որ ֆլեշկայից օգտվելու համար ստիպված ես մտնել սեղանի տակ, որովհետև մի քանի չասեմ ինչեր գողություն են արել և որոշ համակարգչային մասեր գողացել, իսկ ինչու՞ պետք է մյուսները լուռ ու մունջ ամեն անգամ ենթարկվեն այդ անհարմարությանը, ու ի միջայլոց այդպես  էլ կա ու բոլորը դժգոհում են, բայց իրավիչակը փոխելու դեմ քայլեր ոչ ոքի մտքով չի անցնում փոխել… Սա ո՞նց կմեկնաբանեիք  :Think:

----------


## Yeghoyan

Եվ դուք սա լուրջ դժգոհելու թեմա եք համարում, հա՞ :Xeloq:

----------


## Rhayader

> Օրինակ առաջարկում եմ մի այսպիսի օրնակ քննարկենք. ԵՊՀ-ի համակարգչային սրահում համակարգիչների պրոցեսորները այնքան անհարմար են դրված, որ ֆլեշկայից օգտվելու համար ստիպված ես մտնել սեղանի տակ, որովհետև մի քանի չասեմ ինչեր գողություն են արել և որոշ համակարգչային մասեր գողացել, իսկ ինչու՞ պետք է մյուսները լուռ ու մունջ ամեն անգամ ենթարկվեն այդ անհարմարությանը, ու ի միջայլոց այդպես  էլ կա ու բոլորը դժգոհում են, բայց իրավիչակը փոխելու դեմ քայլեր ոչ ոքի մտքով չի անցնում փոխել… Սա ո՞նց կմեկնաբանեիք


Եկեք դժգոհենք ԵՊՀ համակարգիչների USB-ների դիրքից, համաձայն եմ :Wink:

----------


## Adriano

Թուուուուուուու~ էս ուրեմ ընկել, էս ինչ թեմայա, լավ է, խի մտա է, լավ է երկիրը երկիր չի: Է, ես հելա :Angry2:

----------

Katka (10.12.2009), Rhayader (10.12.2009), Ռուֆուս (10.12.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Թուուուուուուու~ էս ուրեմ ընկել, էս ինչ թեմայա, լավ է, խի մտա է, լավ է երկիրը երկիր չի: Է, ես հելա


Չէ ինչի՞ ես հելնում, արի ազգովի դժգոհենք, որովհետև ԵՊՀ-ի համակարգչային սրահում համակարգիչների պրոցեսորները այնքան անհարմար են դրված, որ ֆլեշկայից օգտվելու համար մարդիկ ստիպված են մտնել սեղանի տակ: 

Հ.Գ. Կխնդրեմ ոչ ոք չվիրավորվի իմ այս գրառումից :Blush:

----------


## Katka

> Չէ ինչի՞ ես հելնում, արի ազգովի դժգոհենք, որովհետև ԵՊՀ-ի համակարգչային սրահում համակարգիչների պրոցեսորները այնքան անհարմար են դրված, որ ֆլեշկայից օգտվելու համար մարդիկ ստիպված են մտնել սեղանի տակ: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Կխնդրեմ ոչ ոք չվիրավորվի իմ այս գրառումից


Երգիրը երգիր չի: Ուսանողներին ստորացնւմ են :LOL:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Երգիրը երգիր չի: Ուսանողներին ստորացնւմ են


 :Shok:  դա համարվում է ուսանողին ստորացնե՞լ  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. իսկականից որ երկիրը երկիր չի :Angry2:

----------


## Adriano

> Չէ ինչի՞ ես հելնում, արի ազգովի դժգոհենք, որովհետև ԵՊՀ-ի համակարգչային սրահում համակարգիչների պրոցեսորները այնքան անհարմար են դրված, որ ֆլեշկայից օգտվելու համար մարդիկ ստիպված են մտնել սեղանի տակ: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Կխնդրեմ ոչ ոք չվիրավորվի իմ այս գրառումից


Լավա գոնե տենց հնարավորություն ունեք, բա համալսարաններ կա, որ հարցնում ես ասում ես ֆլեշկես, որտեղից միացնեմ ասում են խի կոմպի վրա տենց տեղել կա? :Shok:

----------


## Katka

> Լավա գոնե տենց հնարավորություն ունեք, բա համալսարաններ կա, որ հարցնում ես ասում ես ֆլեշկես, որտեղից միացնեմ ասում են խի կոմպի վրա տենց տեղել կա?


Adriano , դեմք ես :LOL: Երեկ տենց դեպք հարազատ բուհումդ էր :LOL:  Բա դրա համար ֆլոպի կա ,բան կա :LOL: Չէ, վսյո տակի ԲՈւՀ-ը բուհ, բայց երգիրը երկիր չի

----------


## Adriano

> Adriano , դեմք եսԵրեկ տենց դեպք հարազատ բուհումդ էր Բա դրա համար ֆլոպի կա ,բան կաՉէ, վսյո տակի ԲՈւՀ-ը բուհ, բայց երգիրը երկիր չի


Հա էդ էլ ես ճիշտ ասում էնա մի բանի տեղկա էլի, էլ ֆլեշկի տեղս որնա :Wink:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Հա էդ էլ ես ճիշտ ասում էնա մի բանի տեղկա էլի, էլ ֆլեշկի տեղս որնա


Երեխեք սա զվարճալի բաժին է՞... կենցաղիս զվարճանք որն ա՞

----------


## Katka

> Երեխեք սա զվարճալի բաժին է՞... կենցաղիս զվարճանք որն ա՞


Կենցաղը կենցաղ, բայց ստորագրությունդ աչքիս դիպուկ բողոք է :Wink: Մեր երկիրը կենցաղային երկիր է :Smile:

----------

Դեկադա (10.12.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Կենցաղը կենցաղ, բայց ստորագրությունդ աչքիս դիպուկ բողոք էՄեր երկիրը կենցաղային երկիր է


 :Wink: Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ էլի. կենցաղիս զվարճանքը որնա՞

----------


## Adriano

> Երեխեք սա զվարճալի բաժին է՞... կենցաղիս զվարճանք որն ա՞


Այ մարդ դե հլա մե թող լավ բողոքենք, ինչ կենցաղ, ինչ մենցաղ, էս բաժնի անունը դժգոհ մարդ չի, դե տենանք հայերը էլ ինչից կարան դժգոհեն? :Santatip:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Օրինակ առաջարկում եմ մի այսպիսի օրնակ քննարկենք. ԵՊՀ-ի համակարգչային սրահում համակարգիչների պրոցեսորները այնքան անհարմար են դրված, որ ֆլեշկայից օգտվելու համար ստիպված ես մտնել սեղանի տակ, որովհետև մի քանի չասեմ ինչեր գողություն են արել և որոշ համակարգչային մասեր գողացել, իսկ ինչու՞ պետք է մյուսները լուռ ու մունջ ամեն անգամ ենթարկվեն այդ անհարմարությանը, ու ի միջայլոց այդպես  էլ կա ու բոլորը դժգոհում են, բայց իրավիչակը փոխելու դեմ քայլեր ոչ ոքի մտքով չի անցնում փոխել… Սա ո՞նց կմեկնաբանեիք


Առաջարկում եմ դիմում գրել ռեկտորատ, թող ՎՑ-ի բոլոր համակարգիչների պրոցեսորների քեյսերը փոխեն այնպիսիններով, որ usb պորտը լինի հենց  քեյսի դեմից, չի լինի դժգոհություն, չի լինի խնդիր:   :Yes:   :Jpit: 


Սիրում եմ դժգոհ մարդկանց դեմքի մկանների շարժումներին հետևել:  :Blush:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Օրինակ առաջարկում եմ մի այսպիսի օրնակ քննարկենք. ԵՊՀ-ի համակարգչային սրահում համակարգիչների պրոցեսորները այնքան անհարմար են դրված, որ ֆլեշկայից օգտվելու համար ստիպված ես մտնել սեղանի տակ, որովհետև մի քանի չասեմ ինչեր գողություն են արել և որոշ համակարգչային մասեր գողացել, իսկ ինչու՞ պետք է մյուսները լուռ ու մունջ ամեն անգամ ենթարկվեն այդ անհարմարությանը, ու ի միջայլոց այդպես  էլ կա ու բոլորը դժգոհում են, բայց իրավիչակը փոխելու դեմ քայլեր ոչ ոքի մտքով չի անցնում փոխել… Սա ո՞նց կմեկնաբանեիք


Լավ էլ անցնումա, ժամը մեկի կողմ գնա, բոլոր համակարգիչների քեյսերը առաջ են քաշած :Blush:

----------


## Shah

Էս վերջերս սենց մի արտահայտություն էլ եմ լսել/կարդացել, էներգետիկ վամպիրներ, մարդիկ որոնք դժգոհ են ու դրանից են "կայֆ" ստանում, կամ էլ ուրիշներին երջանիկ տեսնելուց իրանց վատ են զգում... տենցերի հանդիպած կա՞ք:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Էս վերջերս սենց մի արտահայտություն էլ եմ լսել/կարդացել, էներգետիկ վամպիրներ, մարդիկ որոնք դժգոհ են ու դրանից են "կայֆ" ստանում, կամ էլ *ուրիշներին երջանիկ տեսնելուց իրանց վատ են զգում*... տենցերի հանդիպած կա՞ք:


Տենցերի լիքը,  :Smile:  բայց այդ մյուսը  :Blush:

----------


## Հարդ

> Էս վերջերս սենց մի արտահայտություն էլ եմ լսել/կարդացել, էներգետիկ վամպիրներ, մարդիկ որոնք դժգոհ են ու դրանից են "կայֆ" ստանում, կամ էլ ուրիշներին երջանիկ տեսնելուց իրանց վատ են զգում... տենցերի հանդիպած կա՞ք:


Իսկ իմ իմացած էներգետիկ վամպիրները մի քիչ ուրիշ են: Նրանք ունեն մեծ էներգետիկ դաշտ ու արտաքինից ոչինչ չանելով այնուամենայնիվ նյարդահյուծում են դիմացինին: Շատ խելացի են ու գիտեն ինչ են ուզում (չնայած չգիտեն ինչ ա պետք): Մեկ մեկ երբ ինձ «ինադ» են քցում, իմ մասին էլ են ասում, որ էներգետիկ վամպիր ոնց որ լինեմ:




> Եվ, այսպիսով, կուզենայի սկսել նրանից,թե ինչ են հասկանում աղջիկները/տղաները բողոքել ասելով,առհասարակ,ինչից են հատկապես բողոքում ու կհիշեք, թե ինչ քայլեր եք ձեռնարկել ընդդեմ ձեր դժգոհության:


Ճիշտն ասած թեմայի իմաստը չհասկացա :Think: :

----------


## Այբ

Եթե գրառումս համապատասխան չէ էս թեմայի համար, մոդերները թող ջնջեն: 

_Շարունակ դժգոհող ուսանողների մասին_

Ուսանողների մեծ մասը  միջանկյալ քննություններից հետո սովորաբար ասում են.
-Է՜հ, էդքան էլ լավ չգրեցի: Հաստատ ցածր եմ ստանալու: :Sad: 
Իսկ հետո, երբ գնահատականները իմանում են, էն մարդիկ, ովքեր խոստովանել էին, որ վատ են գրել, բողոքում են, որ ցածրն են ստացել.
-Ես գիտեմ, որ լավ եմ գրել, ինչի՞ են ինձ ցածր դրել ...բողոքելու եմ :Aggressive:

----------

